

Phantom of the Floppera - hackermom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmoDLyiQYKw

======
hackermom
Remarkable in that it's polyphonic instead of monophonic as all earlier
variants. My first encounter with this was in 1991 on the Amiga; a program
called "Drivekiller", which played "The Blue Danube" on the floppy drive,
effectively killing it in less than a minute.

